# Tool für Bildschirmaufteilung



## nukleuz (20. Oktober 2004)

hallo zusammen,

 ich möchte folgendes realisieren:

 mein bildschirm soll in drei teile gesplittet werden in denen sich verschiedene sachen abspielen - um das ein wenig zu verdeutlichen versuche ich mich ein wenig präziser zu bescheiben was ich möchte - man nehme eine website die mit frames aufgebaut ist - linker seite eine navigation - oben der banner - rechts die hauptseite

 nun möchte ich das mein bildschirm mittels eines tools so aufgeteilt wird und ich diesem sagen kann dass er auf der hauptseite einen endlosfilm abspielt - in dem banner oben mir eine newsleiste durchlaufen lässt und linker seite mir die börsenstände anzeigt

 der hintergrund ist folgender:
 in einem wartesaal sollen per beamer genau dieses an der wand den gazen tag laufen und einfach und schnell änderbar sein

 kann jemand von euch helfen? danke


----------



## Wolperding (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo Freunde, ich würde gerne feststellen, ob es durch eine Bildschirmaufteilung möglich ist, ein PC-Spiel, so wie HOG auf dem Monitor zu reduzieren, um gleichzeitig eine Spielelösung mitlaufen zu lassen, um nicht häufig das Spiel verlassen zu müssen, nachzusehen, um dann wieder einzusteigen - Ich finde es einfach Papier- und Tinteverschwendung den Walkthrough auszudrucken, oder ansonsten ständig aus- und einzusteigen - Habe schon daran gedacht, meinen zweiten Laptop laufen zu lassen, aber es macht auch keinen Spass rechts und links zu arbeiten. Gibt es ein Tool? Grüsse Wolperdinger


----------



## chmee (19. Juli 2010)

Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun, aber nun:

*zum ersten (steinalten) Beitrag:* Als Software würde ich sowas unter vvvv realisieren, in Hardware müsste man so etwas wie eine Folsom Screenpro oder Encore dafür mißbrauchen, jedenfalls etwas mit mehreren PiPs.

*zum neueren Beitrag :* Schau erstmal nach, ob Dein Spiel auch im Fenster/Window-Modus läuft, dann kannst Du es auch mit einer kleineren als der Vollbildauflösung fahren und hast genug Platz für weitere Programme..

mfg chmee


----------

